# Brighton, MI - For Sale: Snowex SR 210 PARTS



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

SR 210 parts for sale:
Purchased for a church, didn't even make it to the UTV.
***Motor is shot /Trans MIGHT be salvageable***
Individual parts for sale/Whole unit if interested. 
Cost of shipping is on you, local pick up near Hartland Mi is free.

Spinner-Part 7561-$10
Antenna-Part D6084-$10
2" Hitch receiver- Part D606-$15
7 Way spreader harness- Part 75566-$15
SPINNER DRIVE ENCLOSURE- Part D6063-$40
SPINNER DRIVE ENCLOSURE COVER-Part D6064-$10
WIRELESS SPREADER CONTROL KIT-Part 75564-Can not test-$25
HOPPER 3.0 CU.FT.YELLOW THROAT- Part 75571- $25
HOPPER THROAT SUPPORT TUBE- Part D6066- $5
FRAME KIT-Part 75572-$12
NLA TRANSMISSION, 14.5:1 WORM G Part 75625- $40

Whole dang thing-Most is disassembled-$75 plus shipping


----------



## a69gt500 (Nov 22, 2018)

Interested in that SPINNER DRIVE ENCLOSURE COVER-Part D6064-$10 my email is [email protected] my piece is approx. 14 3/4 wide 3 5/8 high on the sides, my rear is busted out.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

a69gt500 said:


> Interested in that SPINNER DRIVE ENCLOSURE COVER-Part D6064-$10 my email is [email protected] my piece is approx. 14 3/4 wide 3 5/8 high on the sides, my rear is busted out.


Shot you an email.
B


----------



## joekern1954 (Feb 20, 2019)

lefuchs'd said:


> SR 210 parts for sale:
> Purchased for a church, didn't even make it to the UTV.
> ***Motor is shot /Trans MIGHT be salvageable***
> Individual parts for sale/Whole unit if interested.
> ...





lefuchs'd said:


> WIRELESS SPREADER CONTROL KIT-Part 75564-Can not test-$25


I need

WIRELESS SPREADER CONTROL KIT-Part 75564-Can not test-$25.

Is it available ?
[email protected]


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

joekern1954 said:


> I need
> 
> WIRELESS SPREADER CONTROL KIT-Part 75564-Can not test-$25.
> 
> ...


Email sent.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Sold.


----------

